# Post pictures of then and now of your cat.



## Fr4nn

Lets post pictures of then and now of our cats. When you first got them to this day.

I recently adopted a little female kitty she is almost 4 months old I will post a picture of her when I got her, and now.

Meet Tama:

Two weeks after finding her.









Taken yesterday, next week she turns 4 months old.


----------



## corinthia

Zoey then:









Chloe then:









Zoey and Chloe now:


----------



## my5kitties

Oh, I love threads like these!

Midnight (then, age 9 months)









Star (then)









Lucky (then)









Star and Lucky together (then)









Midnight (now age 4 1/2 years)









Star now (age 3 years, 9 months)









Lucky now (age 3 years, 9 months)









Star and Lucky together now (Lucky is on the step above Star)


----------



## racingpandas

A month and a half









and 7 months


----------



## katlover13

This is Scottie the first day I brought him home from the lumberyard where I worked. He was found by a yard man abandoned in the interior door room.








Here he is just moments ago as he sleeps next to me on the computer desk.









Tweezer weighed 3 1/2 lbs when he came to us on September 17th of 2008.








Now he weighs just over 9 lbs.









This is the day my stepson brought Pepper home after he had found her on the loading dock where he works.








This one was taken just a couple of weeks ago.









All of the other cats were adopted as adults, so there has not been very much change.


----------



## Mutzi

I´m melting ... :luv 

----
Here is Horst with 7 weeks










and 5 minutes ago.










Same cat, same shoe... :mrgreen:


----------



## katlover13

I LOVE the shoe pictures!!! Actually, ANY picture of Horst is a great picture!


----------



## sheeba

ok dont think i have a pic of taz when she was just a kitten but have one when she was about a year or less.(not good pic scanner isnt working)
very front strip??(from taz first litter) taz n my cat dizzy. **then**








taz now at about 13 years old. 
















psycho-kit kat before i got her








just after arriving








n now about 3 1/2months


----------



## OwnedByACat

Loving this thread!!!!! So many cute photos!! I have to dig into the old cd's to find some "before" pics to share.


----------



## doodlebug

Here's a bunch of Holly. I'll have to scan some of Maggie & Kobi, their baby pics were pre-digital camera days. 

1 Week:










4 Weeks:










6 Weeks (this was from my first visit to meet her & the breeder)










8 Weeks:










15 weeks










12 weeks (1st day home)









1 year--that's the same scratcher as above, really gives some perspective :lol:


----------



## OctoberinMaine

Loving this thread! I just can't believe that first picture of newborn Holly is the same kitty we're seeing today.


----------



## Bethany

October said:


> Loving this thread! I just can't believe that first picture of newborn Holly is the same kitty we're seeing today.


I know! 

This is an aside, but how can breeders tell from the little squirmy wiggly things which are going to grow up to be show cats and which should be pets?

I wish I had baby pictures of Misty and Stormy, but alas, they were already strapping teenage cats when I got them. So, I shall have to enjoy other people's before and after pictures!


----------



## katlover13

I love the whole progression with Holly. She was such a beautiful kitten and now she's such a beautiful cat!


----------



## doodlebug

Bethany said:


> This is an aside, but how can breeders tell from the little squirmy wiggly things which are going to grow up to be show cats and which should be pets?


A lot of times they're held as being "under breeder evaluation" until they're 12 weeks old. They might allow customers to be on a wait list in case they decide the kitten is pet quality. Holly's breeder wasn't holding any of the kittens in this litter, not sure why.


----------



## chloecatgirl

Since I just joined this community I thought I would show off my little guy.

Here's a few days after we adopted him (4 months)




And now, at 7 months


----------



## chloecatgirl

I'm unfamilar with Horst...possibly because I'm so new. 

Dante may look innocent but boy oh boy can he be a little bugger heh, which is typical of kittens heh. But we love him nonetheless. 

And thanks for replying to ALL my posts Heidi! Hehehe


----------



## chloecatgirl

After cruising the site for awhile I stumbled across the Horst thread and my, he does look like Dante! And his antics are similar too. I should post pictures of Dante dancing, pretending to be a salad, and stalking squirrels. I hope Horst's owner will soon see Dante's pictures too!


----------



## chloecatgirl

Yeah that'll be great if you could find that thread. I love showing him off like the rest of us do


----------



## sungeun11

The day we got him 2 or 2.5 months









I month or so afterwards..It was cute to have both pets together









Now...10 and 11 months


----------



## TrinityQuiet

Here's the only scanned photo of an early Rotten  She was such a funny looking cat...all scrunched up, looked more like Salem off of Sabrina The Teenage Witch. Her fur was coarse. I called her Squidge, told her that when she was older she'd graduate to a Smudge. I think this photo was taken within a couple months of her adopting me. She certainly gave me no choice in the matter. You can see she was well fed, so she didn't desert her old owners for food at my place. 










Here she is as an adolescent, she became such a sleek cat!









And now


----------



## librarychick

I love this thread, it so cool to see how different they look!!!

Jitzu when I first met her:









And now:









Kido was my kitty a few years ago, I got her for a friend who joined the military and left me to care for her. We moved, and our new roommate left the door open one day. Kido escaped and I couldn't get her back. I still don't know what happened to her, but she was a very scaredy-lovey cat.

Kido the night we brought her home. Note the teddybear ears, she lost the tips to frostbite before the guy who rescued her could catch her.









After this pic she hid under a dresser for 2 months, only coming out for food, water, and to use the litter box. And even then she'd only come out if everyone hadn't moved for an hour. She was very scared.

Kido starting to warm up to me:








She was sleeping on my bed with my housecoat when i came home from work one day.

Kido once she came out of her shell:








She was beautiful...always a little shy though.

Kido and Jitzu got along great, proof that Jitzu has a heart, lol









Torri the day we got her:








She was about 4-5 weeks old. She had been abandoned, someone brought her in to my work, and I brought her home.

A little bigger, forced to be in a pic with mum, lol.









And now:









Doran, the first time I saw him, 4-5 days old:









Little older, being troublesome:









Little bigger, cuddling mum:








He's sitting like this right now, lol. Still his fav spot.

And now, big and handsome!









Muffin, still with his mum (cinnamon), about 4 weeks old:









Little bigger, cute!









And now, just about as big as his brother!









Wow...lots of pics. lol, enjoy!


----------



## Luvkitties

Here is Patch, on his first day at home... he was 3 months and a half: 










And here he is a few weeks ago (1 year and 9 months old):










When we adopted Treize, he was 7 months old so he has not changed a lot since then!


----------



## ladylilith

I don't have any kitten pictures of my Lilith, unfortunately, but she was in rather poor shape when I first got her.









July 2008, the very first time I met her (est. age then was 1 year)









A couple weeks ago... not a full-body shot but you get the idea... FLUFF!

She has some behavioral issues which lead me to believe that she was abused. I am doing my best to correct these behaviors!

I sooo wish I knew what she looked like as a kitten. I bet it was so cute, it'd make my head fall off 8O


----------



## Mutzi

@chloecatgirl
Really like Horst. Heidi is so right.  :heart 

I´ve "stolen" the theme of the thread for the German Forum.  It is so cute to see "from little kitties to grown ups".


----------



## RachandNito

Nito was quite sickly looking when I got him.









He's my sleek, handsome boy now!


----------



## estelle58

Baby Keiko










Keiko now










Baby Pixelle










Pixelle now










Baby Sundae










Sundae now










I don't have baby pictures of Moogy so I'll do a special then and now for her...

Moogy before a haircut










Moogy after a trip to the groomer... :wink: :lol:


----------



## hope4204

Nadia then :lol: this pic always makes me giggle!









And now....









i still have the toy from the first pic, however Nadia over the years has used it as a leaning post and it doesnt stand up straight anymore :lol:


----------



## Mutzi

:mrgreen: The pics of Nadia got a message: All well shaped young professional boxers getting tired for workout one day...


----------



## sungeun11

Very cure pics tho! I love the first one of Nadia..."KungFu Kitty" watch out :lol:


----------



## OwnedByACat

Nadia............. :luv


----------



## marie73

Cali's Petfinder picture:










Cali now











Charlee's Petfinder picture











Charlee now











The day I met them in person












The moment I told them no snacks if they didn't stop fighting











Cleo's first day home with me











Cleo now












And Cinderella was almost 4 when I adopted her, so she looks the same. Just happier (I hope).


----------



## hope4204

i love cali and charlee pics!! they are so sweet and the expressions always make me giggle!! :lol:


----------



## oh_mommy

Ahh I love blue eyed cats! I want to get a cat that has siamese markings (not acutally siamese tho) on day. But I never see any around here.


----------



## MEOWx4

Doodle almost a year ago when we first brought him home...


















a handsome boy all grown up...


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










I have to find some pics of Peanutty when she was a baby, she's the only other one of our 4 that I've had since she was a kitten


----------



## raiano55

Here is Raiano (Ry-on-o) when he was only 15 weeks old!!










around the same age...









Raiano at 10 months old...









Raiano now at 1.5 years old...


----------



## BigBurma

They are all so cute! I think Doodle is my fave...


----------



## RachandNito

Lil'Fella then (known as Dakota, or Cody back then):








_Somehow, it's the only picture we have of kitten fella. Back in those days, my family was more of a video-camera family, and we had a film camera that we only used for special occasions. It makes me sad... he was the cutest little bat-eared kitten you ever did see_

Lil'Fella now:









Not a kitty but...

BunBun then:








Age progression (still very young):








A few weeks before she died:


----------



## bizarro7777

My cats are from the same litter so they are the same age..

Then (6 weeks)


Rambo








Sinbad










now (about a year)
Rambo








Sinbad


----------



## oh_mommy

wewu when i first got him


















wewu last year (age 2) idk what was with the look on his face.









wewu this past febuary, he was so chubby









one of my fav pics of him of all time









wewu at 4 months old just after getting fixed.









i miss him so much


----------

